# UKIP's policies



## Little yellow Brompton (1 Mar 2013)

10. Pedal Cycles
10.1 UKIP supports pedal cycles as a healthy means of personal transport, but is
concerned at the accident rate rising from 114 deaths in 2003 to 148 (2005), and the fall
in regular cycling according to the Department for Transport, despite so much promotion.
10.2 We believe that there needs to be a better balance of rights and responsibilities for
pedal cyclists, with too much aggressive abuse of red lights, pedestrian crossings and a
lack of basic safety and road courtesy.
10.3 There is also substantial amounts of bicycle theft, as David Cameron can testify to
personally. The British Crime Survey records c.440,000 bikes are stolen every year, but
many thefts go unreported. Halifax Home Insurance estimates a bike is stolen every 65
seconds in the UK.
10.4 According to CTC, the national cyclists’ association: “The police make almost no
effort to catch bike thieves... What’s more, the few who are caught face derisory
sentences” and this is reflected in a clear-up rate of around 5%28.
10.5 UKIP’s proposed new elected police boards could also put greater emphasis on
tackling bicycle theft, particularly in theft hotspots such as London, Reading, Bristol and
Oxford.
10.6 UKIP would consult on the desirability of minimum third party liability insurance
cover for cyclists - a simple annual flat rate registration ‘Cycledisc’, stuck to the bicycle
frame, to cover damage to cars and others, which are currently unprotected. The
Cycledisc should also carry clear identification details, which will help counter bicycle
theft, and deter dangerous cyclist behaviour. We support provision of cycle parking at
reasonable charges.
10.7 UKIP believes that basic cycle and safety training should be made mandatory, and
be funded in schools or via local authorities. UKIP supports the campaign work of
national cycling organisations.
10.8 Cycling on safe cycle routes, lanes, tracks and trails should be actively encouraged,
particularly as a leisure pursuit. UKIP believes off road dedicated lanes are preferable to
a confusing maze of cycle lanes on unsuitable or dangerous roads, which is problematic
for cyclists as well as other road users.
10.9 Local authorities should be given additional powers to enforce a ‘cyclists dismount’
or ‘no cycling’ regulation where there are safety concerns – such as on busy roundabouts,
junctions or bus lanes, or where the road would be too narrowed by cycle lanes and cause
unacceptable delays to traffic.


----------



## Sara_H (1 Mar 2013)

Not very well thought through.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (1 Mar 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Not very well thought through.


It is UKIP!


----------



## srw (2 Mar 2013)

"UKIP will slap any old thing down on its manifesto, knowing that most of you won't get beyond the anti-immigration rhetoric and we haven't a hope in hell of forming a government, and will pick on randomly odd policies to keep the Daily Express readership happy."


----------



## Kies (2 Mar 2013)

As an Anglo-Indian (born and bred in the uk) ....
UKiP worry me just as much as the BNP but for vastly different reasons.
I can't help lumping them into the same basket!!!!


----------



## Theseus (2 Mar 2013)

Started well, but went loony towards the end.


----------



## snorri (2 Mar 2013)

In UKIP speak, "Traffic" means motorised transport .


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (2 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> As an Anglo-Indian (born and bred in the uk) ....
> UKiP worry me just as much as the BNP but for vastly different reasons.
> I can't help lumping them into the same basket!!!!


As Welsh UKIP worry me as much as the BNP. They are to my mind the policical wing of the BNP as much as Gerry Adams was to the IRA. They only have two policies, NIMBY and foreign is always wrong.


----------



## avalon (6 Mar 2013)

Very amusing. They would be dangerous if they were a serious party.


----------



## Lee_M (6 Mar 2013)

avalon said:


> Very amusing. They would be dangerous if they were a serious party.


 
I think you could apply that to any of the 'major' parties too


----------



## Mile195 (6 Mar 2013)

And naturally compulsory third party insurance, cycle registration via a disc and "enforced dismounts" at roundabouts are all going to make more people want to ride. I'm quite capable of deciding myself whether or not I can safely tackle a roundabout thanks very much.

This little manifesto was clearly written by someone who has never picked up a bike, and has rather too much time on his/her hands.

Good job they'll never get in really...


----------



## Boris Bajic (6 Mar 2013)

They are indeed not a 'serious' party, but I am troubled by the casual support they have among many people I know or bump into.

I have seen them for some years now as a slightly mean-spirited and xeno-zealous_ BNP light_. Nothing I have heard or seen in the past year has changed that view.

Yet I hear people at social events saying that they are tempted to vote for them. I find the thought risible, but the reality frightening.

I fear there will be UKIP MPs in Westminster after the next GE or the one that follows.

This sort of party feeds (as did BUF and others) on discontent, envy, jealousy and the like. In the current economic climate, it will have plenty to feed on.

The cycling policy is indeed ill thought-out, but many of us suspect that there are only two agendas here... everything else is padding or cheap shots.


----------



## Star Strider (6 Mar 2013)

10.2 was right up there with blaming rape victims for going out on a saturday night looking pretty.


----------



## palinurus (6 Mar 2013)

An alternative policy that UKIP could try would be to make cycling illegal. It's easier to understand, takes less time to read and is likely to be more popular with their target demographic than their current stance.


----------



## Ern1e (8 Mar 2013)

My question is a flat rate charge for the cycle disc, is this not VED from which I thought zero emision vehicles where exempt ?


----------



## Bad Company (10 Mar 2013)

UKIP are popular with those of us wanting to leave the EEC. I will vote for them.


----------



## srw (11 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> UKIP are popular with those of us wanting to leave the EEC. I will vote for them.


Wouldn't it be more logical to vote for the Conservatives? They have a sniff of a chance to form the next government, and have promised a referendum which is likely to result in an "out" vote.


----------



## theclaud (11 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> UKIP are popular with those of us wanting to leave the EEC. I will vote for them.


 
DZ, Agent Hilda and I cycled through Berkshire and into north-west Surrey on Saturday. The driving was all a bit "UKIP". Frankly, these people are not fit to be in charge of a hot cup of tea.


----------



## avalon (11 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> UKIP are popular with those of us wanting to leave the EEC. I will vote for them.


Aren't they also racist, xenophobic bigots. I'm only asking as I may not be getting the whole picture on the other side of the world.


----------



## Bad Company (11 Mar 2013)

srw said:


> Wouldn't it be more logical to vote for the Conservatives? They have a sniff of a chance to form the next government, and have promised a referendum which is likely to result in an "out" vote.


 
The Conservatives also promised to increase the IHT tax threshold but did not deliver. I could quote other 'promises' that just did not happen. I doubt that UKIP will ever win many seats but they can certainly influence the mainstream parties to take on their policies. the green party have been particuarly successful at influincing others to take up green policies.


----------



## Bad Company (11 Mar 2013)

avalon said:


> Aren't they also racist, xenophobic bigots. I'm only asking as I may not be getting the whole picture on the other side of the world.


 
What are you basing this assumption on please?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Mar 2013)

> a Sunday Mirror investigation today reveals a sickening catalogue of racist and homophobic views held by some of its biggest supporters.
> They use the party’s official online “members forum” to express extremist and offensive opinions on issues ranging from gay marriage to bogus links between homosexuals and paedophilia.
> Their outbursts are exposed as the party gears up against both the Tories and Labour in next year’s European elections, with its flagship policy that Britain should pull out of the EU.
> On the forum, senior UKIP member Dr Julia Gasper branded gay rights a “lunatic’s charter” and claimed some homosexuals prefer sex with animals. She added: “As for the links between homosexuality and paedophilia, there is so much evidence that even a full-length book could hardly do justice to the subject.”
> ...


 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ugly-face-of-ukip-sunday-mirror-1531879


UKIP are scum, racist, homophobic and depressingly ignorant, no wonder bad company supports them.


----------



## Dave Davenport (11 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> UKIP are popular with those of us wanting to leave the EEC. I will vote for them.


I thought we left the EEC ages ago?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Mar 2013)

http://www.richardcorbett.org.uk/theres-something-about-ukip.pdf

Racist, homophobic, anti-semitic, Also, incredibly thick:




> Steve Reed has also stated: “[‘Renewable resources’] are not renewable… Taking





> energy from winds and tides irreversibly enervates the weather system and slows
> the rotation of the Earth”


----------



## Boris Bajic (11 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> UKIP are popular with those of us wanting to leave the EEC. I will vote for them.


 
I have a feeling this is posted in jest... Please confirm one way or the other.

If serious (which I doubt), please let us know how you feel about UK membership of the League of Nations.

Also, what are your thoughts on this new-fangled notion of sending men into space?


----------



## Bad Company (11 Mar 2013)

Dave Davenport said:


> I thought we left the EEC ages ago?



Common Market, EEC, European Community. Call it what you will.


----------



## theclaud (11 Mar 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I have a feeling this is posted in jest... Please confirm one way or the other.
> 
> If serious (which I doubt), please let us know how you feel about UK membership of the League of Nations.
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on this new-fangled notion of sending men into space?


 
It's worse than that. Badders is still hooked on the Horseless Carriage.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Mar 2013)

avalon said:


> Aren't they also racist, xenophobic bigots. I'm only asking as I may not be getting the whole picture on the other side of the world.


that's about it......


----------



## Bad Company (11 Mar 2013)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ugly-face-of-ukip-sunday-mirror-1531879
> 
> 
> UKIP are scum, racist, homophobic and depressingly ignorant, no wonder bad company supports them.



That would be the Julia Gasper who is now an ex UKIP Member.


----------



## avalon (11 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> What are you basing this assumption on please?


The following gives a general idea.


glenn forger said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ugly-face-of-ukip-sunday-mirror-1531879
> 
> 
> UKIP are scum, racist, homophobic and depressingly ignorant, no wonder bad company supports them.


Like I said, ''I may not be getting the whole picture", but as I'm a British citizen and still have a right to vote I would want to do what's best for my country and it's people rather than believe all the empty promises made by politicians who are only interested in looking after themselves and not the long term future of the country.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> That would be the Julia Gasper who is now an ex UKIP Member.


 
Hurrah! No more racists in UKIP!


----------



## Bad Company (12 Mar 2013)

So we have established that 1 former UKIP member was asked to leave following some homophobic comments. I could post links showing many members of all of the main parties guilty of similar 'crimes'.

Does anybody have any evidence that UKIP itself is racist or homophobic?

I'm not looking to argue for its own sake here but I am very fed up with some of the rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there. UKIP seem to offer a solution.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (12 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> So we have established that 1 former UKIP member was asked to leave following some homophobic comments. I could post links showing many members of all of the main parties guilty of similar 'crimes'.
> 
> Does anybody have any evidence that UKIP itself is racist or homophobic?
> 
> I'm not looking to argue for its own sake here but I am very fed up with some of the rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there. UKIP seem to offer a solution.


How would UKIP stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there."? I thought they are only interested in leaving the EU,( note not EEC, Common market, or even ECSC, all of which were different entities , all of which were in the past)? It always amazes me , that those the most vocal about disliking "Europe" are those who know least about it.


----------



## Bad Company (12 Mar 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> How would UKIP stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there."? I thought they are only interested in leaving the EU,( note not EEC, Common market, or even ECSC, all of which were different entities , all of which were in the past)? It always amazes me , that those the most vocal about disliking "Europe" are those who know least about it.



As i said earlier you call it common market, eec or eu. The result is just a great big gravy train.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (12 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> As i said earlier you call it common market, eec or eu. The result is just a great big gravy train.


Call them , not it! There is no need to rub it in how little you know about the thing you are complaining about . Oh and you failed to answer the question "How would UKIP stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there."? I thought they are only interested in leaving the EU...?"


----------



## Bad Company (12 Mar 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Call them , not it! There is no need to rub it in how little you know about the thing you are complaining about . Oh and you failed to answer the question "How would UKIP stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there."? I thought they are only interested in leaving the EU...?"



It is correct. We are talking about different names for what comes to the same gravy train.

Leaving the gravy train would be good for Britain imo.

Oh and do you have any evidence that UKIP itself is racist or homophobic?


----------



## Bad Company (12 Mar 2013)

I know the comes from the Daily Mail but some good history on how we got into this CM, EEC, Eu mess - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lied-lied-true-purpose-European-behemoth.html


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (13 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> It is correct. We are talking about different names for what comes to the same gravy train.
> 
> Leaving the gravy train would be good for Britain imo.
> 
> Oh and do you have any evidence that UKIP itself is racist or homophobic?


 

They are three different things, called differently becuase they are , different.
You left out "humble" from IMHO.
I've never said anything about UKIP being racist , or homophobic.

Now, for the third time,"How would UKIP stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there."? I thought they are only interested in leaving the EU...?"


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (13 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> I know the comes from the Daily Mail but some good history on how we got into this CM, EEC, Eu mess - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lied-lied-true-purpose-European-behemoth.html


I'm sure that you like it, but doesn't the line about Maggie being ousted so that we could sing up to the Masticht Treaty tip you off as to how innaccurate ( as ever) the Wail is?


----------



## Rev (13 Mar 2013)

I find UKIP much more worrying than either the BNP or the other far right parties because of their veneer of respectability. A veneer that often appeals to those who can not see beyond it! However stand assured it is only a veneer and they are underneath such a racist, homophobic, misogynist far right nationalist paty whose only interest is getting rid of foreigners, eroding the rights of the workers and lining the pockets of their chums! I think you may find this interesting http://www.richardcorbett.org.uk/theres-something-about-ukip.pdf


----------



## Bad Company (13 Mar 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I'm sure that you like it, but doesn't the line about Maggie being ousted so that we could sing up to the Masticht Treaty tip you off as to how innaccurate ( as ever) the Wail is?


 
Not sure if it is innaccurate. I would say that Mrs T was past her 'sell by date' in any event but perhaps the treaty had something to do with it. Who knows?


----------



## Bad Company (13 Mar 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> They are three different things, called differently becuase they are , different.
> You left out "humble" from IMHO.
> I've never said anything about UKIP being racist , or homophobic.
> "


 
Each one morphed into the other. You know it, I know it, we all know and it's really not worth discussing. If we leave we don't have to worry about what comes out of Brussels.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (13 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> Each one morphed into the other. You know it, I know it, we all know and it's really not worth discussing. If we leave we don't have to worry about what comes out of Brussels.


That's like saying Texas morphed from being a part of Mexico, to a republic , to a state of the US, whilst trying to pretned that each was the same... But let's leave aside that part of the EU that you don't understand ( apart from how the Daily Wail has described it) and lets come back to the question you keep dodging. If UKIP gets the UK out of the EU then how would UKIP stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there."?


----------



## Bad Company (13 Mar 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> That's like saying Texas morphed from being a part of Mexico, to a republic , to a state of the US, whilst trying to pretned that each was the same... But let's leave aside that part of the EU that you don't understand ( apart from how the Daily Wail has described it) and lets come back to the question you keep dodging. If UKIP gets the UK out of the EU then how would UKIP stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there."?



I'm not sure if you are being difficult or just plain stupid (are you related to Mr Paul?) Read what I have already posted!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (14 Mar 2013)

Bad Company said:


> I'm not sure if you are being difficult or just plain stupid (are you related to Mr Paul?) Read what I have already posted!


I have, but none of it explains how UKIP would stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there." Maybe , it's just possible that you haven't an answer , which as you keep ignoring the question seems likely. So for the moment ( don't worry we will come back to the question later) maybe you would like to define what "rubbish " you are talking about ?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (15 Mar 2013)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I have, but none of it explains how UKIP would stop "rubbish coming out of Brussels and the money wasted there." Maybe , it's just possible that you haven't an answer , which as you keep ignoring the question seems likely. So for the moment ( don't worry we will come back to the question later) maybe you would like to define what "rubbish " you are talking about ?


No answer was the stern reply! Why is it, those that waffle on about, "stuff" coming from Brussells, when challenged never have an answer apart from arm waving?

I live in Wales, I have a two councils, the Assembly, Westminster, and Strasbourg. Yes we are over governed , maybe there is too much money wasted, but the surplus parts are the lowest council and Westminster. I can understand , if you are a white male, English , living in the SE,or an MP or a British Civil servant or involved in the British media I can see why you would currently dislike the EU , for you it's a loss of power and control ( especially if you are an MP or British media) , but for everyone else it's time they woke up and realised , if you want to compete with the US or Asia , or in decades to come Africa then you need to be ina big unit, the market for small tax havens has been filled ( by small tax havens) so the only choice UK Ltd has is to merge, and get rid of the middle management. Just don't expect the middle managers to be happy about it, or point out that it's a good idea.


----------



## srw (15 Mar 2013)

User said:


> A bit like the Labour Party you mean?
> 
> Yvette Cooper and Lord Ahmed


Ahmed has been suspended; Cooper is wrong in the specifics but right in the generalities:


> Most people who come to Britain from Europe work hard and contribute more in taxes than they use in public services or claim in benefits," Cooper said in her speech to the Institute of Public Policy Research.
> "But the system needs to be seen to be fair. Giving people the right to work in other countries was never intended to be a way for people to travel and get support from other countries if they weren't planning to contribute.
> [...]
> She said a "one nation immigration policy" had to work for all: "That means an honest and open debate. It means admitting where we got things wrong and changing," she said.
> "It means supporting the government where they get things right, but calling them out when they get it badly wrong. It means *recognising that diversity makes Britain stronger.* It means *no rhetorical arms race*, just sensible and practical proposals that can make the system better, stronger and fairer for the future."


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Apr 2013)

Bad Company said:


> What are you basing this assumption on please?


Probably just a coincidence that a lot of people seem to think that this is what they are about. I can't think of another reason.


----------



## Rev (7 May 2013)

> A bit like the Labour Party you mean?


 
No, I mean a substantial and significant number of UKIP's members and representatives acting in racist ,sexist and homophobic ways! This alarms me considering their obvious scare tactics regarding immigration and asylum.


----------

